# Stupid things you do that you dont want to tell



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I hate to start this off, but. 
Sunday she who must be obeyed, told me to clean up my,office, fly tying, weight lifting, bullet loading room. So I did, you'll find it's better to just do it rather than complaining cause your going to end up doing it anyway. After stacking my bags and guns up so they weren't in the middle of the floor. Then it was time to vacum. When I got to my fly bench the carpet was covered with pieces of feathers, flash, thread. Maybe that's why I didn't see the leader coming off my 7 wt.
As the vacuum sucked up everything that rotor brush was spinning it found the leader that was hanging down from the rod rack. That rotor brush wound about 50' of leader and line up in a milla second and before I could get it turned off it broke my old Sage II in half
To say I was upset was an understatement
Only reason I'm telling this is might help someone else not to do something stupid


----------



## cdmalgee (Oct 15, 2020)

As someone who has sent rods back to TFO (several...almost annually), St. Croix, G Loomis, and Sage - I feel you.

Nothing makes me more motivated to mess up the man cave like cleaning it, though. Congrats on that. Now get those fly boxes in order so they can have that gorgeous organized look that lasts half of a trip.


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

Ive had leaders do that, but fortunate they weren't attached to any lines. Bummer Mr permitchaser. I've broken rods in truck doors, stepping on them in the boat, etc. Don't be too hard on yourself, crap happens


----------



## Alexander Wilcox (May 15, 2020)

I took a five mile hike one time a few years back in California to get to a perfect little trout spot I'd been eyeing on a map, took me almost two hours cause it was deep in the mountains. Got into position as the sun was coming up and took my first cast as the hatch was starting.

Then my rod hit a branch on my first back cast and snapped in two.

Now I always bring a second rod...


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

still not telling...........................................


----------



## Skram (Feb 8, 2019)

On a recent trip to FL we finally found some active Juvy Tarpon after a morning of catching nothing but Gar. 20 tarpon rolling all over and my friend hooks up first cast. I snag the tall grass hill behind me 3 casts in a row. 3rd time my temper got the best of me and I yank it out a little hard and snap a new 6wt. Funny how a 5lb Tarpon get me excited like a kid and my cast falls apart. Not my finest moment. Regrouped my thoughts, grabbed another rod and redeemed myself though.


----------



## Mark H (Nov 22, 2016)

permitchaser said:


> I hate to start this off, but.
> Sunday she who must be obeyed, told me to clean up my,office, fly tying, weight lifting, bullet loading room. So I did, you'll find it's better to just do it rather than complaining cause your going to end up doing it anyway. After stacking my bags and guns up so they weren't in the middle of the floor. Then it was time to vacum. When I got to my fly bench the carpet was covered with pieces of feathers, flash, thread. Maybe that's why I didn't see the leader coming off my 7 wt.
> As the vacuum sucked up everything that rotor brush was spinning it found the leader that was hanging down from the rod rack. That rotor brush wound about 50' of leader and line up in a milla second and before I could get it turned off it broke my old Sage II in half
> To say I was upset was an understatement
> Only reason I'm telling this is might help someone else not to do something stupid


Clearly your wife's fault.


----------



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)

Drove 2 hours south at 3AM with bay boat in tow in hopes of finding cobia and big reds... parked the truck and trailer in what I thought was a good spot at 5 before the sun came up. Came back at 3pm to find I was using 3 trailer spots parked at a 45 degree angle... Needless to say , there were a few nasty grams left under my wiper blades, but fortunately no slashed tires. We now take my wifes suv


----------



## William Odling (Jan 8, 2020)

4 hours in to drive to a hunting trip to Alabama from the keys and I realized I didn’t pack my bow. Added a sweet 8 hours to a 12 hour trip. Yay


----------



## McTurk SWFL (Sep 27, 2020)

Mark H said:


> Clearly your wife's fault.


Great post. The bullet loading room. Wish i had 1 of those. Whatever room I'm in is my bullet loading room.


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

William Odling said:


> 4 hours in to drive to a hunting trip to Alabama from the keys and I realized I didn’t pack my bow. Added a sweet 8 hours to a 12 hour trip. Yay


12 hours to bama from the keys - must be an amazin ride.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Mark H said:


> Clearly your wife's fault.


Yep. She owes him a new rod for sure!


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Several years ago we packed up to go duck hunting in Saskatoon. Two and a half days later we arrive. While getting things ready the next day my buddy finds his perfectly empty gun case secure in the gun locker. 

I asked him WTF? He said his wife carried his gun out for him and put it in the locker. Drove another half day and he bought a new gun.

Dumbest thing I ever did was not bolting a 9.9 onto the boat. It is residing in Kentucky Lake.


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

these things go together.


----------



## ShallowMinded84 (Nov 18, 2020)

Surffshr said:


> View attachment 160731
> View attachment 160732
> 
> these things go together.


Damn


----------



## Chasntuna (Mar 21, 2016)

Was on a 6 day long range trip fishing Isla Guadalupe. Fishing was sloooow one day, I finally had my sardine picked up by what we guess was an 80 - 100lb YFT. About 15 minutes into the battle with my newly wrapped Calstsr 765m and Avet EX4/0 2 speed, my left hand started to cramp. I grasped the reel with my right hand, something I've done 1000 times and at that split second I took my left hand off the rod, Mr. Tuna got froggy and dove hard. With my drag buttoned down, the rod pinched my ring finger and pinky between it and the rail, before I could grab with my left, the whole damn rig went down in 1500 feet of water.
Capt. Came down and consoled me, a few other guys ribbed me but were encouraging to get back on the rail. I grabbed another rod, pinned another dine on and about 5 minutes later, redemption ! I pulled an 84# to gaff, one of three tuna the boat caught that day! I paid sacrifice to the tuna gods and got rewarded.


----------



## scrapiron (Jun 13, 2020)

Mine's not as bad as I thought... got up early (4am'ish), drove an hour to the lake, unloaded kayak, etc. got ready to put it.. no paddle. Ugh. Called it a day, went home, put the paddle in the car, and went out the next morning. 

So after reading this thread, pretty minor actually. Thanks fellas!


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

Permitchaser, If only you would have vacuumed up a few primers.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

scissorhands said:


> Permitchaser, If only you would have vacuumed up a few primers.


Yea, boom!!!


----------



## Alexander Wilcox (May 15, 2020)

permitchaser said:


> Yea, boom!!!


One of the few times I've made the mistake of having a few whiskeys while reloading I was sitting in front of the TV with my hand primer working through a batch of 6.5 creedmoor. Wasn't paying attention and accidentally double primed a shell, which took off like a rocket and pulled a one in a million shot of perfectly imbedding in my ceiling.


----------



## blueeye (Sep 12, 2012)

Years ago I stopped exercising and ate more and now I'm fat. I can't lose the weight as fast or really care because I'm married with a 2 year old. I nap every afternoon and pretty much clean all my daughters plates. I did buy a Hell's Bay Whipray I keep in the garage and about once a week I take it out for around 5 hours and a blanket of happiness covers me for at least a day. Thank you for listening microskiff.


----------



## Jared D (Mar 17, 2018)

I was in my early 20s at the time of this happening. I had gotten up early and drove 1.5 hours to St Augustine, FL where I know of a creek w some nice trout. It was a cold FL late NOV morning and I was in place at dawn for the perfect day of filling the cooler (fishing off a bank). A few casts in, I hook a stud gator trout. My buddy is there encouraging me the whole time ("Don't screw this up." "Don't lose it." "is it a gar?" etc).
I had this big girl whipped and brought her to the bank to get it in hand. As she slides into the shallow water near the bank, the hooks just fall out. She is laying there in 4 inches of water so I throw the rod behind me and jump into the cold river to get her. My feet immediately sink in the soft mud- thus filling my shoes with cold water. I manage to touch the girl but she then does this little slithering motion and slides into deeper water and disappears.

After some nice further encouragement from my buddy ("Knew you would blow it." "Saw that one coming." "how are your feet feeling") I grab my rod which now has my lure snagged into a bush. I untangle the lure only to find the reel handle was bent and the graphite side plate of my reel was cracked on an oyster bar when I threw behind me to get the trout.

I lost my temper and slammed the rod down on the sandy/muddy/ oyster strewn bank as only an immature 20 year old man can. The rod somehow hits tip first and acts like a spring and flips the rod/ reel end over end into the deeper part of the river leaving me standing there speechless without any fishing rod. 

I went and took a nap in the truck while my buddy proceeded to bruise the trout population.

I no longer lose my temper when fishing.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Yep, and the stainless-handle must be in place to keep the TM from plunging into the water when you deploy it and turn it on (ask me how I know)!


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

Mark H said:


> Clearly your wife's fault.


Shameful post,
every husband knows wives are always right, just ask them...



scissorhands said:


> Permitchaser, If only you would have vacuumed up a few primers.


takes a special license for full auto


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

When I was a kid, I cleaned up our old jon boat. Went to the ramp and cranked and cranked on it. Finally gave up and drove back home. Finally I realized I had put the fuel hose on backwards.


----------



## Outearly (Oct 20, 2015)

I'm in my sixties, so I have a pile of them. 

An expensive one was kicking my rod and reel off the boat as I was trying to push off from the edge in about three feet of water. Reel end sank first, the rod tip was sticking up just out of reach. I asked my son for his high end rod and reached over to pull my rod tip closer so I could grab it. When I did that, I broke my son's rod tip off and sank mine, never to be seen again.

The only positive was taking the broken rod in, telling the guy behind the counter the whole ugly story and he replaced the rod for a small warranty charge.


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

EdK13 said:


> 12 hours to bama from the keys - must be an amazin ride.


No disblief here. 14 hours Key Largo to Hixson, TN (20 min north of Chattanooga) towing my flats boat during TS Andrea in 2013.


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

finbully said:


> No disblief here. 14 hours Key Largo to Hixson, TN (20 min north of Chattanooga) towing my flats boat during TS Andrea in 2013.


That's rollin with a boat in tow!


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

DBStoots said:


> Yep, and the stainless-handle must be in place to keep the TM from plunging into the water when you deploy it and turn it on (ask me how I know)!


Ulterra’s don’t like sinking in 8’ of water which was the end result of my post above...


----------



## fatman (Nov 23, 2012)

I have fallen in:
WNY steelhead river in November
Quebec salmon river in June
Louisiana marsh in November

it's a gift, really.....


----------



## HelthInsXpert (Jan 24, 2018)

I'm a married dad of two. And for work, among lots of other things I manage 31 females. That's the stupid thing that I do.


----------



## JonathanD (Feb 19, 2019)

Few years ago I left some freshly tied deer hair megalollipops on the counter that I tied in the morning. That evening I went to pack up for the next day of fishing and swore I tied 7 flies instead of the 5 still hanging. Long story short, after turning the house upside down trying to prove my counter surfing dog did or did not get them, I found one chewed up in a blanket but could not find #7. After that confirmation we took a late night vet trip and found this. Luckily he broke the hook while chewing it and it all passed the following day.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Alexander Wilcox said:


> One of the few times I've made the mistake of having a few whiskeys while reloading I was sitting in front of the TV with my hand primer working through a batch of 6.5 creedmoor. Wasn't paying attention and accidentally double primed a shell, which took off like a rocket and pulled a one in a million shot of perfectly imbedding in my ceiling.


Got to be careful with primers. I've used my rock cucker to pop out live primers trying to slow and careful, then low one goes off and makesme jump


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

HelthInsXpert said:


> I'm a married dad of two. And for work, among lots of other things I manage 31 females. That's the stupid thing that I do.


You know when females work together they all have their time of the month at the same time. I has to do with the sense of smell
Anyway you may want to take that day off


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

I plead the


HelthInsXpert said:


> I'm a married dad of two. And for work, among lots of other things I manage 31 females. That's the stupid thing that I do.


What, do you manage a strip club or something? 😄


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

I've definitely backed down with the straps on before. I'm sure that I've left the plug out also. But the best I can think of was one three of us were wading and fishing from a canoe and whoever was in charge of the anchor left it out and we were paddling to the next spot...


----------



## Foreverglades93 (Dec 20, 2015)

When I was probably 12 or 13, my dad never let us use the boat for any reason... If it was in use he had to be on it... Well, one day he went to work and I invited my friend Carter over to go bass fishing. We lived in a neighborhood with a boat ramp on about a 200 acre lake, but being 12, we had no car. The boat was kept in a locked storage area in the neighborhood that I knew the code to. There was a spare 1& 1/2inch hitch in the garage and a 1990 john deere lawn mower I seemed to own the rights to at the time. I bolted the hitch onto the lawn mower and drove the mower down to the storage lot. Being the senseless 12 year old that I was, I loaded up the boat to the lawn mower. It actually seemed to fit perfectly, or so I thought. The hitch clamped down and I put a lock on it. I then went and hooked the trailer cables to the lawn mower. We were set to go put the boat in the lake. So, moving pretty good, at about 3 mph, here I come down the street on my john deere lawn mower pulling a 18ft skiff boat to the ramp. Now, the ramp is pretty steep, especially for a lawn mower. As I'm backing in, just about as the trailer tires hit the water, the trailer becomes unhitched. I slam on the brakes and the trailer cables instantly snap off of the lawn mower and my dads skiff and trailer go rolling into the water. Every 4 letter word is now flying out of my mouth. Trailer still attached to the skiff, ratchet straps and all, the momentum of this catastrophe carries the boat and trailer further and further away from the dock, the weight of trailer nearly sinking the 1000lb skiff. At this moment I realized that I had grabbed the jet ski trailer hitch which was a half inch smaller than the needed size for the skiff. My friend has yet to arrive and I am now by myself swimming after this boat&trailer combination in attempt to hook it back up. The size of the combined trailer and skiff is too heavy to pull up the ramp. Frantically, I call my friend who has yet to arrive and give him the news. Shortly after, he arrives, we then spent the next 4 hours attempting to pull the boat+trailer combination out of the water. Had this not been 2 teenagers on summer break at a private neighborhood boat ramp on a Tuesday afternoon in mid July, we probably would have had some help. Needless to say, 4 hours later, we manage to get the boat out of water with help of the lawn mower. Knowing we needed new tow cables, we rode our bikes 5 miles to the nearest marina and bought some. We put them on the trailer and towed the skiff back to storage. No fish were caught and to this day my dad has remained unaware of these events and still wonders who put new cables on his trailer without his permission.


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

Foreverglades93 said:


> When I was probably 12 or 13, my dad never let us use the boat for any reason... If it was in use he had to be on it... Well, one day he went to work and I invited my friend Carter over to go bass fishing. We lived in a neighborhood with a boat ramp on about a 200 acre lake, but being 12, we had no car. The boat was kept in a locked storage area in the neighborhood that I knew the code to. There was a spare 1& 1/2inch hitch in the garage and a 1990 john deere lawn mower I seemed to own the rights to at the time. I bolted the hitch onto the lawn mower and drove the mower down to the storage lot. Being the senseless 12 year old that I was, I loaded up the boat to the lawn mower. It actually seemed to fit perfectly, or so I thought. The hitch clamped down and I put a lock on it. I then went and hooked the trailer cables to the lawn mower. We were set to go put the boat in the lake. So, moving pretty good, at about 3 mph, here I come down the street on my john deere lawn mower pulling a 18ft skiff boat to the ramp. Now, the ramp is pretty steep, especially for a lawn mower. As I'm backing in, just about as the trailer tires hit the water, the trailer becomes unhitched. I slam on the brakes and the trailer cables instantly snap off of the lawn mower and my dads skiff and trailer go rolling into the water. Every 4 letter word is now flying out of my mouth. Trailer still attached to the skiff, ratchet straps and all, the momentum of this catastrophe carries the boat and trailer further and further away from the dock, the weight of trailer nearly sinking the 1000lb skiff. At this moment I realized that I had grabbed the jet ski trailer hitch which was a half inch smaller than the needed size for the skiff. My friend has yet to arrive and I am now by myself swimming after this boat&trailer combination in attempt to hook it back up. The size of the combined trailer and skiff is too heavy to pull up the ramp. Frantically, I call my friend who has yet to arrive and give him the news. Shortly after, he arrives, we then spent the next 4 hours attempting to pull the boat+trailer combination out of the water. Had this not been 2 teenagers on summer break at a private neighborhood boat ramp on a Tuesday afternoon in mid July, we probably would have had some help. Needless to say, 4 hours later, we manage to get the boat out of water with help of the lawn mower. Knowing we needed new tow cables, we rode our bikes 5 miles to the nearest marina and bought some. We put them on the trailer and towed the skiff back to storage. No fish were caught and to this day my dad has remained unaware of these events and still wonders who put new cables on his trailer without his permission.


Oh you have to finally tell him and post his response.


----------



## Snagly (Dec 17, 2019)

I was on my second trip to fish barramundi in the Deep North. Standing in the bow at low tide, my guide moved us along the mangrove flats. I saw a crocodile skull in about 1' of water and told the guide I wanted to grab it. He said, "We're fishing on aboriginal land, so if you want to hold it up for a photo it has to go back right where we found it. Let me back the boat up." (We were now 10' away.) 

In my enthusiasm (and ignoring that the place was rife with salties), I said, "That's OK! I'll just get it." Before he could reply, I'd put my rod down and jumped off the bow into the shallows . . . only to sink to the chicken skin in that infernal mud. My guide laughed till he cried and eventually was able to pull me out of the sucking mud. 

We did retrieve the skull and there's a photo somewhere around of me holding a green top-half of a croc cranium while I'm covered in foul-smelling goop from the crotch to the feet.

* * * * *

My Sri Lanka buddy's also a keen barra fisherman. I lugged a new 5'6" barra rod (basically, a one-piece musky casting rod) from Sydney to Hong Kong where I was based, and then onto Colombo. Jeevan was pleased has hell with this newest acquisition, "dry casting" it in his living room. His brother happened by (also a keen fisho) and Jeevan handed him the rod and asked, "Tell me what you think of the action?" 

Nielan hefted the rod, gave it a flick and put the tip into the overhead ceiling fan which _THWACKED _the tip top and last guide right off. Deapan, he returned the rod and said, "About six inches too long."


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Not costly, but stupid.

I had made a long run in the skiff (scooter style, at the time, with a tunnel) and I noticed I could take a "short cut" but it was marked as shallow, like a foot. But, this style boat can run that shallow, plus I wanted to hit a spot on the other side.

Light and wind was low, so I really couldn't see how shallow it was. We ended up about 150' or so in 4" of water on a flat bed of sand. Had to take everything off the boat and put it on the shore, then pick up the back of the boat and push a few feet at a time to get it out.

I go the long way now.

Now costly and stupid? I bought a used Land Rover Discovery once...


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I had oil on the bottom of my work boot yesterday and as I was stepping in my work truck my foot slipped off the running board and I hit my forehead on the top of my truck door so hard it split my wig through my cap.


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

I ordered every metal panel for two big steel buildings 1 foot short the other day.

first day I had a skiff my wife and I took it out in choko.


----------



## Kevin Booker (May 25, 2016)

DuckNut said:


> Several years ago we packed up to go duck hunting in Saskatoon. Two and a half days later we arrive. While getting things ready the next day my buddy finds his perfectly empty gun case secure in the gun locker.
> 
> I asked him WTF? He said his wife carried his gun out for him and put it in the locker. Drove another half day and he bought a new gun.
> 
> Dumbest thing I ever did was not bolting a 9.9 onto the boat. It is residing in Kentucky Lake.


 I feel you on that. First boat I bought didn’t bolt through the 25 hp yammy. At full speed I saw the whole thing flip upside down off the transom and watched the lower unit and prop spinning. Before diving under. Lucky no injuries or worse. Looked for 2 weeks and nothing. Have since located it in 12 ft but not worth pulling it up now. In Black Lake in Winter Garden


----------



## Rick Cohen (Apr 10, 2019)

permitchaser said:


> I hate to start this off, but.
> Sunday she who must be obeyed, told me to clean up my,office, fly tying, weight lifting, bullet loading room. So I did, you'll find it's better to just do it rather than complaining cause your going to end up doing it anyway. After stacking my bags and guns up so they weren't in the middle of the floor. Then it was time to vacum. When I got to my fly bench the carpet was covered with pieces of feathers, flash, thread. Maybe that's why I didn't see the leader coming off my 7 wt.
> As the vacuum sucked up everything that rotor brush was spinning it found the leader that was hanging down from the rod rack. That rotor brush wound about 50' of leader and line up in a milla second and before I could get it turned off it broke my old Sage II in half
> To say I was upset was an understatement
> ...


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

When I broke the tip on the rod last year, I sent it to Sage and they said no bueno it’s to old. So now the top piece is broken in half so I wonder what they will say


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

When I was a kid (14 years old), my first boat was a 1436 jon boat with a 9.9 Yamaha. I fished a lot of local idle speed only lakes with it, but hadn't opened it up. First time me and a buddy that could drive took it somewhere a little further away, I was excited to see what she'd do. I grew up driving my dad's rangers, but this was the first boat that was mine! He backed the trailer in, I floated off, and he went to park the truck. Everything's going great so far. I twisted the throttle and made a big outside turn while he was still walking back from parking the truck. That little flat bottom slid and skipped sideways more than anything id ever driven. All of the sudden, it caught and that stopped the sideways slide suddenly. Unfortunately, my skinny azz didn't stop as fast as the boat did. Over the side I went. No kill switch. No life jacket. Luckily the twist throttle returned to idle, so instead of running off without me, my boat just putt-putt'd away. No matter how good of a swimmer you are, you can't catch a boat even at idle. I tried! Then I turned and started swimming back towards the ramp, glancing back over my shoulder and watching my boat go down the lake without me. Fortunately, the vibration of the engine eventually turned the motor to a full lock and it started making a big circle. I lined up with it, grabbed the side as it came by, and pulled myself back in. As I was rolling over the side, I looked back towards the ramp and saw my buddy just topping the hill from parking the truck and laughing hysterically. He didn't see the whole show, just made it back in time to see me pulling myself back into the boat.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

permitchaser said:


> When I broke the tip on the rod last year, I sent it to Sage and they said no bueno it’s to old. So now the top piece is broken in half so I wonder what they will say


They didn't offer you a trade up or discount on another rod? Most companies do that. If Sage doesn't offer that they aren't getting any more of my business.

I had two Ross FlyStiks break this year - they no longer make them, but offered me a great discount on a Ross or Abel reel, or I believe an Echo rod. But I am going for the Abel reel. I've already replaced the bass rods with other brands.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I went to Amazon and found a Maxcatch Black Star fly rod cause I needed another 7 wt. to replace my broken one. I figure what the heck! Received it next day, cast it and I flung an 80' cast in to a slight wind,  no problem.
looks good, IM10 Carbon Fiber. Perfect to use on big carp


----------



## erikb85 (Jun 13, 2014)

Back when I had no idea what a “tropical” line meant, I bought a super cheap clearance 6wt bonefish line. I lived in Wolcott Colorado. This was October. I just knew I had a shitty 6wt streamer rod and it needed a line. First day out, in probably 45 degree weather with wind, I tie one some form of streamer and start plugging away at the Eagle River. It didn’t take long before my numb ears Felt a bump. Yep, I hooked myself right in the meat of my ear. Luckily I couldn’t feel them so I just yanked it out and decided Bonefish suck.


----------



## erikb85 (Jun 13, 2014)

I also lanced my own infection once When I didn’t have insurance. It actually worked.


----------



## Mark H (Nov 22, 2016)

finbully said:


> No disblief here. 14 hours Key Largo to Hixson, TN (20 min north of Chattanooga) towing my flats boat during TS Andrea in 2013.


17.5 hours Houston to Opa Locka pulling a ski boat including two sit down restaurant meals-two drivers. Checked into a hotel at dawn, put the boat in and went skiing (back when I was young and invincible).


----------



## Mark H (Nov 22, 2016)

Foreverglades93 said:


> When I was probably 12 or 13, my dad never let us use the boat for any reason... If it was in use he had to be on it... Well, one day he went to work and I invited my friend Carter over to go bass fishing. We lived in a neighborhood with a boat ramp on about a 200 acre lake, but being 12, we had no car. The boat was kept in a locked storage area in the neighborhood that I knew the code to. There was a spare 1& 1/2inch hitch in the garage and a 1990 john deere lawn mower I seemed to own the rights to at the time. I bolted the hitch onto the lawn mower and drove the mower down to the storage lot. Being the senseless 12 year old that I was, I loaded up the boat to the lawn mower. It actually seemed to fit perfectly, or so I thought. The hitch clamped down and I put a lock on it. I then went and hooked the trailer cables to the lawn mower. We were set to go put the boat in the lake. So, moving pretty good, at about 3 mph, here I come down the street on my john deere lawn mower pulling a 18ft skiff boat to the ramp. Now, the ramp is pretty steep, especially for a lawn mower. As I'm backing in, just about as the trailer tires hit the water, the trailer becomes unhitched. I slam on the brakes and the trailer cables instantly snap off of the lawn mower and my dads skiff and trailer go rolling into the water. Every 4 letter word is now flying out of my mouth. Trailer still attached to the skiff, ratchet straps and all, the momentum of this catastrophe carries the boat and trailer further and further away from the dock, the weight of trailer nearly sinking the 1000lb skiff. At this moment I realized that I had grabbed the jet ski trailer hitch which was a half inch smaller than the needed size for the skiff. My friend has yet to arrive and I am now by myself swimming after this boat&trailer combination in attempt to hook it back up. The size of the combined trailer and skiff is too heavy to pull up the ramp. Frantically, I call my friend who has yet to arrive and give him the news. Shortly after, he arrives, we then spent the next 4 hours attempting to pull the boat+trailer combination out of the water. Had this not been 2 teenagers on summer break at a private neighborhood boat ramp on a Tuesday afternoon in mid July, we probably would have had some help. Needless to say, 4 hours later, we manage to get the boat out of water with help of the lawn mower. Knowing we needed new tow cables, we rode our bikes 5 miles to the nearest marina and bought some. We put them on the trailer and towed the skiff back to storage. No fish were caught and to this day my dad has remained unaware of these events and still wonders who put new cables on his trailer without his permission.


That sounds a lot more awesome than stupid. Way to adapt and overcome!


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Stuck a doa shrimp deep in the mangroves with an errand throw from the bait caster yanked super hard and watched in slow motion as the shrimp came flying back at my face and lodged the hook clearly in my nose still got a small scar. Also hooked a mirror lure thru my thumb at the car wash once cleaning the inside of the boat with a rod in the under gunnel storage it went thru to my thumbnail so unfortunately there was no pushing it thru so to the hospital I went with said lure still attached to my hand I got some funny looks from some of the people waiting.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Stuck a doa shrimp deep in the mangroves with an errand throw from the bait caster yanked super hard and watched in slow motion as the shrimp came flying back at my face and lodged the hook clearly in my nose still got a small scar. Also hooked a mirror lure thru my thumb at the car wash once cleaning the inside of the boat with a rod in the under gunnel storage it went thru to my thumbnail so unfortunately there was no pushing it thru so to the hospital I went with said lure still attached to my hand I got some funny looks from some of the people waiting.


Dam
I hate when you remind me of more stupid things I’ve done 
I was in a bass tournament many years ago. Caught a bass on a crank bait full of treble hooks. I said to my partner I don’t want to get these hooks in my hand, before Bogas, then the bass flipped and a hook went deep in my thumb. Drive the boat back to the ramp with the crank bait dangling, hurting, then to the emergency room


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Last June, I flew out to fish with a guide for tarpon and snook in the Mosquito lagoon with my son. Night before the trip, we are setting up our rods and changing leaders etc. We put new leaders on every rod except my 10wt. I had put on a leader for chasing jacks a couple months ago and never cast at one so I figured it was good. I had just bought new tarpon leaders at the local fly shop that day along with some local patterns. Anyway, the weather was windy and rainy and the tarpon didn't want to play. We spent a couple hours catching small snook and when the rain let up ,suddenly the tarpon began to roll. My son was up and after casting the 10wt for 15min at rolling tarpon he was done. I hopped up on the bow eager to show what I could do. After bombing a couple 80-90' casts with no takers, my line comes tight, the rod bends deep as I strip set into something solid and pissed off. As line begins to burn off the reel, a 60-70lb tarpon comes blasting out of the water 3 or 4 feet, twisting and shaking its head wildly...and my line goes limp. After a few moments of, "wow did you see that?!?" with the guide, I tie on a new fly and as I'm seating the knot, the 40lb shock tippet breaks like 6x tippet. I tie the knot again and as I'm seating the knot, snap, the leader breaks again. I realize that the leader was sun baked sitting in the rod holder trip after trip looking for jacks. Brand new tarpon leaders sitting safely and dry in my bag in the rear hatch of the skiff. As I sat in the skiff feeling like a total idiot, the rain picked back up and the mysterious silver fish sunk into the deeper water taking my chance at redemption with them.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

@jay.bush1434 you remind me of a similar leader story. My wife and daughter and her boyfriend went to Montana one summer and stayed in a bird hunting lodge that was closed for the summer but let people stay for a small fee and you had access to the whole farm including the river. I booked my daughter and her boy friend on a fly fish float trip. While at the fly shop I bought a couple of leaders.
On afternoon I used the farm truck to drive to the river, at the back of the property, to fly fish. I could wade most spots and found a deep hole that flowed under a bank. Tied on a wolly bugger and slung it near that bank and let it drift under the cut bank. Boom a big take set the hook and out flys the largest rainbow I've ever seen. Had to be 10-15 lbs. It came clear out of the water then pop the leader broke. I hadn't put any pressure on the fish so I checked the leader and I could break it with my hands. So I cut it back to the heavier part, tied on another fly and sent it to that bank again. Boom another hit. This time it was a monster Brown trout. It came out of the water and pow the leader broke.
Since then my daughter married that boy and her oldest of 4 boys is 23.
Since that day I tie my own leaders out of line I know has been kept out of the sun


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

What happens when you are flippin' and don't let go of the jig:


----------



## Czech_Mate (Jan 4, 2019)

DuckNut said:


> Several years ago we packed up to go duck hunting in Saskatoon. Two and a half days later we arrive. While getting things ready the next day my buddy finds his perfectly empty gun case secure in the gun locker.
> 
> I asked him WTF? He said his wife carried his gun out for him and put it in the locker. Drove another half day and he bought a new gun.
> 
> Dumbest thing I ever did was not bolting a 9.9 onto the boat. It is residing in Kentucky Lake.


That’s how I lost my new Yamaha 25 4 stroke!💸


----------



## Outearly (Oct 20, 2015)

finbully said:


> What happens when you are flippin' and don't let go of the jig:
> View attachment 161104
> View attachment 161105


makes me cringe just to see this.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

finbully said:


> What happens when you are flippin' and don't let go of the jig:
> View attachment 161104
> View attachment 161105


I always keep a wire cutter in my boat. And it's not just for cutting wire leader


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

finbully said:


> What happens when you are flippin' and don't let go of the jig:
> View attachment 161104
> View attachment 161105


Nice try - Let me know when you get the hook through 2 fingers and locked together due to the hook. LOL. Got 4 stitches to get them apart.


----------



## Czech_Mate (Jan 4, 2019)

Last summer I decided to get a picture with a bass before taking the lure out. Not sure why I thought he would not shake his head. The whopper plopper got me good! To make it worse I only had needle nose pliers with poor cutters. So I had to break the ring, release the fish & then worry about the hook in my hand. I now keep a proper pair of cutters on board only for hook cutting emergency’s.


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

With kids on the boat I now pinch all the barbs and have been switching out trebles


----------



## Devin Williams (Mar 25, 2018)

William Odling said:


> 4 hours in to drive to a hunting trip to Alabama from the keys and I realized I didn’t pack my bow. Added a sweet 8 hours to a 12 hour trip. Yay


.......think I might have kept that to myself🤭


----------



## ShallowMinded84 (Nov 18, 2020)

When I was 20yrs old I used to fish behind my grandma's house on Bouchelle island in NSB. She had the best seawall cause it was still all rocks, not slab of concrete. I caught everything back there from tarpon to sheepshead. I had a black lab named Zoey, I loved that dog. But if u know labs, she was crazy and me being 20 didn't care to properly train her lol. I caught a snook and she was going crazy over it jumping around, as a pulled it up over the rocks to the yard she jumped and grabbed it! She got all of the mirrolure too!! Poor thing yelped and took off running. Ran off so fast she rip the lure out the snooks mouth and pop the line. So I thought well that's good I can throw fish back, grab her and cut the hooks out. Welp she wouldn't come to me and kept running from me rubbing her face in the dirt and yelping. I finally was able to grab her and get her down and start cutting treble hooks out. Their was 3 treble hooks and I had 1 cut off and she jerked her head and dug 1 of the other hooks right into my knuckles. The hook didn't even pop back out, it went straight in the joint. So there I am stuck to a damn black lab by treble hooks. Try holding on to that lol. I was like o wtf am I gonna do now. After a minute or so I figured I'll cut the damn lure in half. That worked, and she ran off again. I got her again and got the last hook out with one still stuck in my knuckle. Right then the neighbor came out and asked what was all the commotion? After he was all caught up and done laughing I had him grab the hook in my knuckle with pliers and I locked my other arm down around my wrist in between my knees and told him he gets one chance to pull as hard as he could lol. It popped out on the first try thankfully. Needless to say that ended the day and from then on Zoey was on a leash and learned how to sit n stay hahaha.


----------



## William Odling (Jan 8, 2020)

Devin Williams said:


> .......think I might have kept that to myself🤭


Kinda the whole point of this thread lol


----------



## whistlinglines (Apr 28, 2020)

I’ll just leave these here. Notice the angle of each, they are not the same. Skin was fully torqued. To make it worse, it was just a big lady fish that shook around while my hand was holding the line too close to the lure. Thing shook hard while I was double hooked. Hurt like hell. Wire cutters now on board, lesson learned.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Czech_Mate said:


> I now keep a proper pair of cutters on board only for hook cutting emergency’s.


And a new tube of Super Glue


----------



## Czech_Mate (Jan 4, 2019)

Jason M said:


> With kids on the boat I now pinch all the barbs and have been switching out trebles


That is exactly what my vet told me to do If I decide to take my lab fishing.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

All of those stuck hook pictures are why I clamp down on all of my barbs.


----------



## Outearly (Oct 20, 2015)

When my kids were younger, I mashed all barbs. I need to start again. 

A buddy was taking a group of 8 year-olds fishing, and I told him about mashing barbs down. He said, "That's a great idea".

When he came back from his trip, he gave me call and said one of the kids caught a hook right between the eyes.... with a mashed down barb.


----------



## ShallowMinded84 (Nov 18, 2020)

Ouch! But lucky kid, could have been much worse of an outcome.


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

Here's another. This time my cousin, Cowan’s Creek, SC. That's me in the background with my cutters at the ready. I had already pushed the barb through his palm. He hooked himself getting the hook out of a redfish. OMG did he come close to passing out!!!
I anonymously sent him a cutter after that. It was hilarious with him trying to figure out who sent them to him!


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Ok hooks are one thing what about a bike sprocket. Last October I was in the championship triathlon that required you finish in the top 3 in your age group in a previous races to qualify. After the bike portion I came flying in, put my bike on the rack and grabbed my running shoes that where under the bike. As I ripped the shoes out the sprocket caught my hand and ripped it open. I put on my shoes and got blood on them. Then I completed the run with a bleeding hand. After the race I had to get dressed for our 50th anniversary at a church an hour away. All I had was one bandaid. At the reception after, people kept looking at my hand. When I got home I super glued the flaps together 








I didn’t know how I finished in the race till later








Here is my cheap trophy. I had to call to see what I was first in. It meant, first in 50 and above. I’m 72
Since my back surgery I was not able to compete this year. The first year in 15


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Okay so I usually get something once every few weeks everything involving ac units are sharp and old man skin







doesn't help pulled a blower motor out today left some DNA. I have 2 first aid kits in the truck


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Okay so I usually get something once every few weeks everything involving ac units are sharp and old man skin
> View attachment 161244
> doesn't help pulled a blower motor out today left some DNA. I have 2 first aid kits in the truck


yep old man skin comes from years in the sun, its called Solar Purpura gives you blood spots and thins your skin


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

permitchaser said:


> Ok hooks are one thing what about a bike sprocket. Last October I was in the championship triathlon that required you finish in the top 3 in your age group in a previous races to qualify. After the bike portion I came flying in, put my bike on the rack and grabbed my running shoes that where under the bike. As I ripped the shoes out the sprocket caught my hand and ripped it open. I put on my shoes and got blood on them. Then I completed the run with a bleeding hand. After the race I had to get dressed for our 50th anniversary at a church an hour away. All I had was one bandaid. At the reception after, people kept looking at my hand. When I got home I super glued the flaps together
> 
> I didn’t know how I finished in the race till later
> 
> ...


Bike sprockets qualify! Especially if they are full of grease!!!


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

finbully said:


> Here's another. This time my cousin, Cowan’s Creek, SC. That's me in the background with my cutters at the ready. I had already pushed the barb through his palm. He hooked himself getting the hook out of a redfish. OMG did he come close to passing out!!!
> I anonymously sent him a cutter after that. It was hilarious with him trying to figure out who sent them to him!
> View attachment 161240


Oh dear lord that looks awful


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

permitchaser said:


> yep old man skin comes from years in the sun, its called Solar Purpura gives you blood spots and thins your skin


I didn't know it had a name, but I've been a victim of it for years. When I work outside, I have to wear long sleeves or else I look like I've been in a blood bath.
I've had the hooks through my skin. I've done some stoopid stuff. Stupidest thing I've ever done was hotrodding a '65 Mustang 289 4 speed. I bought the car in '77 for $350 and a 12 gauge reloader, put about $1500 in the motor and trans, ran out of funds and sold it for $500....I needed my butt kicked
Then in 2010, I was putting a metal roof on my house and fell off. Crushed my L3 about 60%, now I have pedicle screws and rods from T12-L5 in my back. Fishing has been good to me.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Sometimes I think my the purpose of my entire life is to serve as a warning to others.


----------

